# New 10 gallon tank



## bobthebadger53 (Oct 20, 2013)

I transferred over to this 10-gallon tank from my 5.5-gallon tank. All that it currently has in it is an oto and a lonely albino cory catfish.
I am going to get some new fish in a couple weeks when I know it is stable, which it is so far.
I was thinking of getting some more albino corys, a couple guppies and a dwarf/honey gourami.
How does this sound? Which of those two gouramis would be better? I have heard that honeys are less aggressive but personally I think dwarfs look cooler.
Also has anyone been to the aquarium center in clementon, New Jersey? If so, is that a good place to buy fish? I don't want a sick gourami.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Dwarf Gouramis are notorious for being sick, there are always exceptions to the rules but chances are the honey gourami will give you less grief.


----------



## Mr. Wood (Aug 3, 2013)

Yea dude, I have a gourami in a twenty and at first he was a pain... Started with ich then a slight case of fun rot.. It was had to stabilize and fix given I didn't have a hospital tank (btw thanks Dalfed). But once I got him fixed up he's been the king of the 20 gal. 
I've read that many a strain of flame/fire/ dwarf gouramis have an immune deficiency due to an excessive inbreeding for desired colorations and any bit of stress or sickness can do them in due to that... 
I would suggest leaving adequate room in the tank (as far a stocking capacity) while you scope out a reputable breeder. Make several visits and keep an eye on the gourami stock as fluctuations in numbers can mean one of two things: a hot seller...OR... Disease and deaths... 
Hope this helps


----------



## bobthebadger53 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks. I had previously heard some bad things about the health of dwarf gouramis, so I think I'll investigate the honey. My only concern is that I might have trouble finding a true honey gourami. I don't want to buy something labeled as a honey gourami and have it grow to four inches. Do you know if most stores would have them?


----------



## RapidRay46 (Oct 7, 2013)

bobthebadger53 said:


> I transferred over to this 10-gallon tank from my 5.5-gallon tank. All that it currently has in it is an oto and a lonely albino cory catfish.
> I am going to get some new fish in a couple weeks when I know it is stable, which it is so far.
> I was thinking of getting some more albino corys, a couple guppies and a dwarf/honey gourami.
> How does this sound? Which of those two gouramis would be better? I have heard that honeys are less aggressive but personally I think dwarfs look cooler.
> Also has anyone been to the aquarium center in clementon, New Jersey? If so, is that a good place to buy fish? I don't want a sick gourami.


:fish-in-bowl:Very nice setup, i was new and and grand kids added goldfish so i'm stuck with them for awhile


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I wouls look into the pigmy gouramis, like crockers or licorice types. WetSpotaquatics.com and several breeders on aquabid have them. They are typically easy going and you could put 2-3 in a ten.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

This will warn you if the fish you like are not compatible.
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------

